# Frederick Md show 01-24-15



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
Perryman Dart frogs will be vending this show and will be bringing a great assortment of captive bred Dart Frogs as well as Fruit Fly cultures, Fruit Fly Media, Breweres Yeast and some select potted and rooted plants. Hope to see you there. We will also be vending at Repticon on January 31 and Febuary 1 in Timonium we look forward to seeing some old friends and meeting some new ones.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

will make it a point to attend...is this a new venue?


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Judy
I think this is a new venue, I think I remember shows being in western Maryland before but I think they were in Hagerstown. Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

any idea of vendors ??


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Other than Randy and myself I am not really sure but there should be a good variety of vendors.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks Scott....


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

How was the show?
As a resident of Frederick, MD, I missed an opportunity to vend at this local show--had to work. Was the turnout ok? Most first time shows are tough...


----------

